# Late night thoughts… platinum 24 or pro 28 and space considerations.



## Nan_wpg (Jan 15, 2015)

So, my current blower is 26” wide. Looking at a platinum 24” which is actually 26” wide. It will fit perfectly in the garage along the wall.
I also “want” (don’t really need) a pro 28 which is actually 30” wide. This would stick out 4” into the garage door opening.

my work around would be to build some kind of ramp to drive (or somehow lift?) the blower up About 10” or so. My garage has a 10” pony/knee wall and the 2 x 4 wall is on top off. There’s basically a small ledge so if I can get the pro28 up on this ledge it will fit in the garage.

honeslty the plat24 will do just fine, but I’m a big fan of buy the best you can afford. Bigger engine, slightly wider scoop makes the pro 28 “better”.

I know. First world problems and like I said it’s late.

so, stick with the platinum 24? Make the pro 28 work?

go to bed, lol.


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

Picture of the garage area. Trying to figure out the best way.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Just about all my units are 24 inch, with a couple 26 inch and also one 30 inch Cub Cadet, which is really way more than I need, but was free, along with just about all mine.

Honestly, the 24 inch is all I really need to do any driveway ... although I do enjoy my restored older 826 John Deere, as well as my fathers Yardman 26 inch 7102 series.


----------



## Smokie1 (Sep 17, 2019)

Oneacer said:


> Just about all my units are 24 inch, with a couple 26 inch and also one 30 inch Cub Cadet, which is really way more than I need, but was free, along with just about all mine.
> 
> Honestly, the 24 inch is all I really need to do any driveway ... although I do enjoy my restored older 826 John Deere, as well as my fathers Yardman 26 inch 7102 series.


Stick with the 24” Platinum SHO. I have a 2019. It’s all the machine you will ever need. To much screwing around with the pro. All it takes is one slip on the ramp and there goes the back or worse. Don’t know your situation, but if I go down, my wife is next man up with the snow blower (if you’ll excuse the expression). I wouldn’t want her dealing with a snowy 300+ pound machine on a snowy ramp.


----------



## carguy20 (Feb 8, 2021)

I doubt you would have to go bigger than 24" unless you have a huge driveway. As long as the motor is big enough on the 24", it will work just fine. I have been using a 24" (8hp) for years and never had a problem. When I picked up my 29" (10hp) Noma and started using that, I can't say that I noticed that much of a difference. If anything, it was slightly more difficult to maneuver in tighter spots than the 24", so if you are in closer quarters, stick with the 24".


----------



## BazookaJoe (Oct 6, 2019)

The first questions-
1. How large is your driveway- length x width?
2. How much snow do you typically get at a time in your area- how many killer blizzards?
3. How often do you get a lot of snow to remove (does snow drift or settle on your removal area)?
4. Do you have a lot of trees, buildings, bird feeders, neighbor driveways, etc and thus need to be more accurate with your aim & deflection?
5. How large is the snowplow's pile at the end of your driveway?
6. Do you help other neighbors?

Remember that a 24" Ariens Platinum will greatly outperform a substantially larger MTD or similar big box discount brand. The Ariens also costs a lot more, but you already know that.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

Go with the Platinum 24 SHO, fantastic HP/width ratio and for all the reasons already mentioned.


----------



## Nan_wpg (Jan 15, 2015)

BazookaJoe said:


> The first questions-
> 1. How large is your driveway- length x width?
> 2. How much snow do you typically get at a time in your area- how many killer blizzards?
> 3. How often do you get a lot of snow to remove (does snow drift or settle on your removal area)?
> ...


1. 2 cars wide x 2 cars deep. (28 x 30ish??)
2. 40-50” average. We can get 1-3 killer blizzards in a season. 
3. Lots of,drifting. 
4. Neighbors,driveways to be considerate of. 
5. Snow plow? What’s a snowplow? Is that something property taxes,are supposed to provide? (We get grated once or twice a year. No blower will chew through that. They follow up with a loader after grating
6. Yes I do.
current 8hp 1981 mtd clone does just fine so platinum will absolutely do. Just figured this is a big purchase so do it right, even if that entails some kind of creative way to accommodate a 28” pro model. I like bigger engines, and the square tubing of the pro.


----------



## BazookaJoe (Oct 6, 2019)

Good information! I can relate to your MTD because I've had a couple of those types.

So, thinking about all factors.... I can tell you that my Deluxe 28 absolutely runs circles around the MTD machines and is easily is 50% more productive. Example- the Ariens will ingest most/all of the snow into the bucket, rather than spilling around the sides. The MTD machines can only be fed so much snow before it pours out the side, requiring a follow up pass to clean it up. And- Does your MTD get snow in the drive system, start to slip, and then it takes a minute or so before the drive pulls again? Ariens doesn't have that slipping problem.

So my recommendation- You might want to consider the Deluxe 24 instead, but be sure to treat yourself to the hand warmers. The D-24 will absolutely outperform the MTD and you will be grinning with delight. The reason why I suggest a Deluxe instead of the Platinum, is-
1. Lighter weight.
2. Lower cost.
3. Will not be substantially, if at all, less able to perform the requirements.
4. The Platinum might throw the snow too far. Yes, too far and your neighbors will growl at you. 
5. And big reason IMO- The Deluxe's "ice auger" chute rotation system can be easily modified to rotate another ~15 degrees in each direction. (remove the guard and you'll see the cure. The stops can be slightly changed, or completely removed. It's like it was designed to rotate further but the corporate safety department got in the way) This modification enables you to throw the snow behind you. Your neighbors will thank you.

For a competing opinion in support of the Platinum- 254cc on the Deluxe is probably considered "adequate", although plenty good most of the times. Yes, I hear you on lots of power. Nothing wrong with having plenty to spare, even if you don't use it.

For the parking spot in your garage, you could easily build a small ramp and drive the wider blower up on to it. Be very cautious though, and give the ramp as slight of an angle as reasonable, and especially think about it all getting iced up. Maybe add some small side rails so it doesn't slide off the sides. An out of control 300# blower can cause some injuries. And, as you stated, your wife is the back up operator. If she's not up to the task of driving it up and down the ramp, then there's that to consider.

Good luck with the decision!


----------



## Nan_wpg (Jan 15, 2015)

BazookaJoe said:


> Good information! I can relate to your MTD because I've had a couple of those types.
> 
> So, thinking about all factors.... I can tell you that my Deluxe 28 absolutely runs circles around the MTD machines and is easily is 50% more productive. Example- the Ariens will ingest most/all of the snow into the bucket, rather than spilling around the sides. The MTD machines can only be fed so much snow before it pours out the side, requiring a follow up pass to clean it up. And- Does your MTD get snow in the drive system, start to slip, and then it takes a minute or so before the drive pulls again? Ariens doesn't have that slipping problem.
> 
> ...


all valid points.

my mtd has never slipped. Once in 40 years it had some ice build up inside where the belts are. Drive belt snapped. Replaced belt, thawed machine and good to go.

the reason I looked at platinum over deluxe was I wanted the biggest most powerful 24” I could buy. Maximize.
I actually like the auger chute control. Nice and simple.

I would by nothing less than the Ariens deluxe. 14” impeller. No clogging. My mtd has never,clogged in 40 years. Not once, although I’d have to make “1/2“ passes in wet snow. It’d bog down but never clog.

not concerned about the price difference between delux and platinum. I’m thinking the 28 pro may be over kill.

id like to have hydro drove but nothing in Ariens 24”. Was looking at EFI but no way at this stage. Carbs are simple. Keep them clean and they work.
never gave any thought to throwing snow too,far.


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

Ziggy65 said:


> Go with the Platinum 24 SHO, fantastic HP/width ratio and for all the reasons already mentioned.


@Nan_wpg the Platinum 24 SHO has a 369 cc engine, that is a smaller capacity version of the Pro 28 with the 420cc engine. So those two machines are quite close in performance.


----------



## BazookaJoe (Oct 6, 2019)

Agreed, no votes for the EFI for a snowblower at this time. EFI has advantages to be sure, but not so much for a snowblower. We don't run that much fuel thru it, change elevation and operating temperatures, nor do we need the crisp throttle response. Think of all the reasons to have EFI on an auto, ATV, snowmobile, or motorcycle, and then we realize a snowblower is none of that. 

Whichever model you choose, you will really like the ability to keep the chute deflector at a set angle and then rotate the chute to direct the flow as required. I watch the neighbor with his joystick Toro, shooting snow all over the place until he gets it clicked into the next preferred setting, often stopping to reset, etc. Bleaahh, no thanks. Ariens can adjust chute rotation and deflection angle on the go. 

Sounds like a Platinum 24 would be a very good choice for you.


----------



## Nan_wpg (Jan 15, 2015)

The only thing that “irks” me is the bracing inside the scoop, that braces the gear box. The pro doesn’t have this (bigger auger shaft?) and all the other models do. My current 40 year old blower doesnt have the bracing.

likely not an issue, just something that caught my eye


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

Nan_wpg said:


> So, my current blower is 26” wide. Looking at a platinum 24” which is actually 26” wide. It will fit perfectly in the garage along the wall.
> I also “want” (don’t really need) a pro 28 which is actually 30” wide. This would stick out 4” into the garage door opening.
> 
> my work around would be to build some kind of ramp to drive (or somehow lift?) the blower up About 10” or so. My garage has a 10” pony/knee wall and the 2 x 4 wall is on top off. There’s basically a small ledge so if I can get the pro28 up on this ledge it will fit in the garage.
> ...


==========================================================================================

Why not invest in a Yamaha 624??? The Yamahas can climb stairs and you can add wings to the side weldments of the 624 if desired. A pair of white pine 8' 2 by 12's will work as they are long enough to make a ramp.


----------



## Nan_wpg (Jan 15, 2015)

leonz said:


> ==========================================================================================
> 
> Why not invest in a Yamaha 624??? The Yamahas can climb stairs and you can add wings to the side weldments of the 624 if desired. A pair of white pine 8' 2 by 12's will work as they are long enough to make a ramp.


too expensive, small motor. And honestly Yamaha,snowblowers creep me out. Never seen one. Never knew they made em until today. And moving snow doesn’t talk about them at all.
that being said I’ll dig a little deeper but I’m thinking no at this time after a quick web search


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

What creeps you out about them, the price????????? 

Their snow blowers are tested and developed and used in the northern Honshu and Hokkaido Islands of Japan long before they are shipped to Canada and Europe for sale in their dealer network.

All three models are a very high quality build machine. 

Buying a high quality heavier machine costs more and heavier construction means that they will be better able to handle high volume tonnage snow removal demands.

The impeller housing and chute have slick sheet material that is used to line the chute and impeller housing and reduce any chance of plugging to a bare minimum. 

Moving snow does not talk about them because we cannot get them south of the Canadian border.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

Go to youtube and type in Yamaha 624 snow blower before you open your wallet and look for Luc Gallants post about his 624 and what he has cleared with it. I seriously doubt an ariens can chew into the snow boulders Luc was clearing off in front of his driveway courtesy of the road graders.


----------



## Smokie1 (Sep 17, 2019)

You won’t see a Yamaha on Moving Snow. Paul is in the US, and Yamaha is not sold in the US, so I don’t believe Paul evaluates them. There a pricey machine, but they have a solid reputation from what I’ve been told. Being from WI, I’ve never had a chance to use one.


----------



## Nan_wpg (Jan 15, 2015)

leonz said:


> Go to youtube and type in Yamaha 624 snow blower before you open your wallet and look for Luc Gallants post about his 624 and what he has cleared with it. I seriously doubt an ariens can chew into the snow boulders Luc was clearing off in front of his driveway courtesy of the road graders.


Like I said I’ll look a bit further into them.
I haven’t seen any in my city so dealer network is important to me (though not likey to need?)

how “simple” are the Yamahas? I can fix a normal blower. Are the Yamahas the same?

I know they make decent outboards


----------



## Nan_wpg (Jan 15, 2015)

leonz said:


> Go to youtube and type in Yamaha 624 snow blower before you open your wallet and look for Luc Gallants post about his 624 and what he has cleared with it. I seriously doubt an ariens can chew into the snow boulders Luc was clearing off in front of his driveway courtesy of the road graders.


ok I’m impressed. Not sure what’s going on because if you look at the specs compared to Ariens. The Yamaha looks feeble? Smaller engine, smaller augers, smaller impellers. Lower intake height too. And yet it’s eating the grater boulders like a snack. 

price is actually not too,bad. I didn’t realize it was a hydro drive. It’s competitive with the Ariens models for sure.


----------



## Darby (Dec 18, 2020)

Nan_wpg said:


> The only thing that “irks” me is the bracing inside the scoop, that braces the gear box. The pro doesn’t have this (bigger auger shaft?) and all the other models do. My current 40 year old blower doesnt have the bracing.
> 
> likely not an issue, just something that caught my eye


Aren't the braces used on machines with snubby shafts and not used on ones with full length shafts?


----------



## Nan_wpg (Jan 15, 2015)

Darby said:


> Aren't the braces used on machines with snubby shafts and not used on ones with full length shafts?


Dunno? How do you mean? Do the pro shafts go end to end, and the lower models just go from bucket to gears case? (2 pieces?).

not sure


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

leonz said:


> Go to youtube and type in Yamaha 624 snow blower before you open your wallet and look for Luc Gallants post about his 624 and what he has cleared with it. I seriously doubt an ariens can chew into the snow boulders Luc was clearing off in front of his driveway courtesy of the road graders.


my 28 inch ariens 414cc will not only clear those boulders but faster
for his small driveway a 24 sho is the proper machine imo


----------



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

Nan_wpg said:


> Dunno? How do you mean? Do the pro shafts go end to end, and the lower models just go from bucket to gears case? (2 pieces?).
> 
> not sure


Yes, the auger shaft on the pro models goes the full width of the bucket for full support. The deluxe/platinum shaft only extends several inches out from the gear box. Thus the brace for support. That is just one example of how the pro models are built more rugged.


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

Really? I would have thought the axle went at least to the pins or have to go to the ends.


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

Tony-chicago said:


> Really? I would have thought the axle went at least to the pins or have to go to the ends.


As @JJG723 said the Platinum has the short auger shaft that extends a few inches passed the gearbox on each side. The shear bolt goes through the auger tube and through the end of the auger shaft to drive the augers. There is only one zerk per auger tube side and close to the gear box. The Pro models have one shear bolt in the middle of each auger tube and two zerks per auger tube. Lubrication of the auger shafts is superior on the Pro, but quite adequate on the Platinum.


----------



## Nan_wpg (Jan 15, 2015)

JJG723 said:


> Yes, the auger shaft on the pro models goes the full width of the bucket for full support. The deluxe/platinum shaft only extends several inches out from the gear box. Thus the brace for support. That is just one example of how the pro models are built more rugged.


this is disappointing given that my 1981 mtd clone has an axle that’s all,the,way end to end.

i,get it, the pro is “better” but I’d like to think that the platinum is also “better” and should have got a full axle.

am I overthinking this?


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

Look at the yamaha track drive set up for the 624 and the serrated auger too.


----------



## Nan_wpg (Jan 15, 2015)

leonz said:


> Look at the yamaha track drive set up for the 624 and the serrated auger too.


Yamaha is out. My local Yamaha dealer is a bad dealer. I can’t give them business. Gonna stick with Ariens.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

Nan_wpg said:


> Yamaha is out. My local Yamaha dealer is a bad dealer. I can’t give them business. Gonna stick with Ariens.


==========================================================================================

Ok, can you, or would please explain this further in greater detail? 

Have you purchased a Yamaha Outdoor Power Equipment product from them previously and had a bad experience related to a bad repair or parts purchase or are you basing this on other individual's "comments"?

Have you looked at the Canadian Consumer Protection Bureau web site or contacted the Bureau Of Consumer Affairs in your province to see if there have been any complaints lodged against this specific Yamaha Outdoor Power Equipment Dealer?

If you do not wish to spend the money on a Yamaha Snow blower that is fine and you should say so up front; but by saying that this "unamed" Yamaha Outdoor Power Equipment reseller is a bad dealer amounts to your saying the Yamaha brand of snowblowers is no good; and I do not believe that is an allowed comment here.

Even though I live in New York State and contacted two Yamaha Outdoor Power Equipment dealers in Hamilton, Ontario, Canada and Ottowa, Ontario, Canada with regard to purchasing having a Yamaha snowblower shipped to me or perhaps traveling there to pick it up.

These specific Yamaha dealers were extremely pleasant and very forthcoming with information and forwarding literature when contacting me after my extremely poor experience with home depot over two years ago when I attempted to purchase a Toro 928 2 stage snow blower to add to my brood herd of 2 toro throwers which include an S620 and a CCR GTS 3000.

I look froward to your response.


----------



## Nan_wpg (Jan 15, 2015)

leonz said:


> ==========================================================================================
> 
> Ok, can you, or would please explain this further in greater detail?
> 
> ...


i,have personally had dealings with my local Yamaha dealer. Never again. They are the only dealer near me. A solid reputable dealer network is important as is more than one dealer available (maybe this is why they are not nice to deal with?).

if I were to buy a ya,aha and have problems I have zero confidence in this dealer to look after me.

you mention Home Depot. He has always looked after me. Actually I’ve been treated way better by big evil box stores than mom and pops.

really like to support local even at my expense (within reason). All I ask is you treat me right.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

Edited today (4/30/22) to correct my math mistake; I was tired, etc., I do not like to make mistakes using simple math and I thank tony-chicago for pointing it out. 
=======================================================================
=======================================================================

No one, is especially me trying to mistreat you or anyone else on the forum as we all have our own or others past experience to rely on our decisions about snow removal.

I only mentioned Yamaha as a possibility for you because of their snowblowers excellent reputation and durability.

Did you contact the Yamaha Canada office in Toronto, Ontario, Canada describing your past experience with your local dealer to seek a resolution to your bad experience??

No one like problems:

In the lower 48 if someone buys a piece of outdoor power equipment from a big box store, they have to go to a local repair shop that sells these brands of outdoor power equipment to obtain warranty service and as they did not buy the item from this dealer they quite often have to wait for the repair or for the machine to be troubleshooted as repairs and service are on a first come, first served basis. 

Many times in the recent past the SBF members that have invested in snowblowers that were purchased from big box retailers have described how badly the machines were assembled or how parts were missing and how little any of the staff there had knowledge of these machines and how they operated.

Having a servicing dealer for snow removal machinery used by a homeowner essentially at thier back door is always welcome as they typically are a stocking distributor of spare parts as a rule and help is often only a phone call away for a simple adjustment of a control rod or cable to solve either a snow blower drive issue or an issue with the discharge fan/impeller.

We also have forum members that have had horrible experiences with brand name distributors of snow blowers and we have talked about this a great deal especially with the new EFI equipped engines on a specific brand as many of the resellers do not have the diagnostic equipment needed to determine what is wrong with these machines when a home owner needs a warranty repair.

Last year I described in great detail how a 400+ ton diesel electric locomotive has only the surface area of one dime on each wheel (12 of them) to create the adhesion needed for the wheels to move forward or backward using traction sand to act as a traction aid.

The use of 39 inch steel wheel sets on many modern diesel electric locomotives today is done to increase the wheel surface area available to the railhead to aid in more effective adhesion for the drive wheels. the older steam locomotives had drive wheels/drivers that were 53 inches in diameter in many cases if my memory of them is right.

The 12 wheels of a 400+ ton Canadian Pacific diesel electric locomotive have a total surface area of 8.46 square inches/54 Square Centimeters that contacts-rests on the ball head of the rail and this square area is much, much, less than the square area of the track drive of the three Yamaha snowblowers offered today or any other track drive snow blower offered for sale on the North American snow blower market.
Even the Yamaha 624 model has more surface area in contact with the ground/snow than a 4,000+ horsepower 6 axle Canadian Pacific locomotive.

One must have traction to remove snow and adhesion to create the traction needed and to do that you need weight to do this.

I don't know what other advice I can give you other than to try and buy your old side by side back or invest in an atv with a plow OR invest in 2 John Deere E100 model lawn mowers with snow blower attachments, weights and V bar snow chains from big box store using them only for snow removal.


----------



## Nan_wpg (Jan 15, 2015)

leonz said:


> No one, is especially me trying to mistreat you or anyone else on the forum as we all have our own or others past experience to rely on our decisions about snow removal.
> 
> I only mentioned Yamaha as a possibility for you because of their snowblowers excellent reputation and durability.
> 
> ...


im not implying YOU are mistreating me. That was meant for the local mom and pops. I’ll spend a bit more to support me, but it goes both ways. Mistreat me as a customer and we’re done. No need to involve corporate. Done.

you must have me confused with someone else. I didn’t have a side by side or a tractor. I can barely fit a 24” platinum in my garage. My original post toyed with the idea of rigging up some kind of ramp to accommodate a 28” pro.

I have no doubt Yamaha makes a decent blower, that stands with the other big boys. But there is only one local dealer. I had a bad experience with them and for that reason “I’m out”. (Shark tank anyone).

toro and Ariens have several dealers. Belts, etc are readily available and I have faith in the local dealers.

that’s all I meant.


----------



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

Nan_wpg said:


> this is disappointing given that my 1981 mtd clone has an axle that’s all,the,way end to end.
> 
> i,get it, the pro is “better” but I’d like to think that the platinum is also “better” and should have got a full axle.
> 
> am I overthinking this?


I'd say you're overthinking it a bit. I can't recall a single post in here about someone complaining about distortion or poor performance due to the stubby shafts.


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

leonz said:


> No one, is especially me trying to mistreat you or anyone else on the forum as we all have our own or others past experience to rely on our decisions about snow removal.
> 
> I only mentioned Yamaha as a possibility for you because of their snowblowers excellent reputation and durability.
> 
> ...


54 square centimeters?


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

Whoops, my mistake, I know for a fact I was tired, hence making the mistakes about the original poster and his needs; it is 54 square centimeters for the surface area of 12 American dimes.


----------



## 2AriensGuy (11 mo ago)

My only suggestion is that which ever you choose, make sure that it has dual auger belts. I have watched my neighbor struggle for decades with different cheapo blowers with single auger belts that have to be replaced every 2 yrs. Always fails at the worst possible times too, like during or after a big storm. I have had the same belts on our 1336 Pro since new, 2007. It has moved thousands of tons of snow. 

Putting new belts on it this year because I put a new engine on it and the shaft sits higher than the old engine. We live around Buffalo, so we get the snow. Dual auger belts was my one absolute requirement for the new 2021 blower (28" Pro). Everything else was just icing on the cake.


----------



## Nan_wpg (Jan 15, 2015)

I think deluxe and up are all dual auger belt drive.


----------



## BazookaJoe (Oct 6, 2019)

Nan,wpg- I think you're overthinking the whole snowblower thing a bit too much. Your area isn't that large and your area doesn't get a huge amount of snow. My area has similar snowfall to your and my driveway is 2X the area. Plus my wife has a farm of bird feeders in the backyard and I have a 150 ft of trail from the wood pile to the basement door. My D-28 handles all this quite well.

I get the whole concept of buying a nice kick-butt blower and then be done with it. An excellent snowblower is a delight on those days of big snow dumps. But so anyway. If you bring home a Deluxe 24, or a Platinum 24, either will be everything you need plus plenty of what you would ever want, and you will be absolutely grinning every time you use it. 

Now go find a good deal on an end of season purchase.


----------



## Nan_wpg (Jan 15, 2015)

BazookaJoe said:


> Nan,wpg- I think you're overthinking the whole snowblower thing a bit too much. Your area isn't that large and your area doesn't get a huge amount of snow. My area has similar snowfall to your and my driveway is 2X the area. Plus my wife has a farm of bird feeders in the backyard and I have a 150 ft of trail from the wood pile to the basement door. My D-28 handles all this quite well.
> 
> I get the whole concept of buying a nice kick-butt blower and then be done with it. An excellent snowblower is a delight on those days of big snow dumps. But so anyway. If you bring home a Deluxe 24, or a Platinum 24, either will be everything you need plus plenty of what you would ever want, and you will be absolutely grinning every time you use it.
> 
> Now go find a good deal on an end of season purchase.


absolutely nothing leftover locally. Have to wait till august to Buy a new model.


----------



## BNSFguy (Nov 2, 2019)

I can attest to moving around the heavy "Pro" Ariens. I bought the 28" Pro and I love it. No real complaints. But my wife would definitely have a heck of a time trying to really control the almost 350 pound Pro. It's a beefy machine. I was in a similar position as you: I definitely did NOT need a Pro, but wanted it because "I always like to purchase top shelf equipment". I honestly don't have any regrets but it is a heavy machine, don't kid yourself. With that said, it will eat up virtually anything you throw at it. That heavy "end of driveway stuff", in my New Jersey accent: "ah fogetitboutit". It'll throw that stuff 60 feet and never stall out.


----------



## 2AriensGuy (11 mo ago)

Same around me. Nothing left. The ONLY REASON I got one (the last one, 28" Pro) is because they sold it, put the sold tag on it and entered it into the computer as sold, then the loan was not approved and nobody ever thought to undo the computer or remove the sold tag. Then I walked in and wanted to buy it & that's when they realized what they did.

I liked our 1336 Pro so much, that when the engine started over revving, rather than getting rid of it, I am repowering it with a 15.8 hp 459cc from Harbor Freight. Weighs about 375 lbs now I think but I'll be honest, it seems much better balanced now with the extra 30 lbs of engine. It was super front heavy before.


----------

